# Alternator Upgrade?



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone upgraded there alternator to a higher amp one?

I have a sub and i wanna make sure that i'm not straining the battery and the alternator when i got the music up.

If you have please tell where you got the alternator form.


Thanks


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an SA 15" on an audiopipe 1800. I have an Optima red top for my battery up front and I upgraded to a 140 HO alt (my stock was a 53). I'm gonna put a second battery in my trunk though. It really depends on the power consumption of what you're running though. I just have about 1100 rms going to the sub and that was killing my alt. Literally shut my car down in the middle of the road quite a few time.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontiac Z said:


> I have an SA 15" on an audiopipe 1800. I have an Optima red top for my battery up front and I upgraded to a 140 HO alt (my stock was a 53). I'm gonna put a second battery in my trunk though. It really depends on the power consumption of what you're running though. I just have about 1100 rms going to the sub and that was killing my alt. Literally shut my car down in the middle of the road quite a few time.


Where did you get the alternator and how much was it?


----------

